# Comment utiliser la librairie GMP avec xcode?



## Diablo42 (17 Octobre 2005)

Voli&#224;, je voudrais installer GMP mais j'y n'arrive pas. J'explique ce que j'ai fait:  avec finkcommander j'ai cherch&#233; puis install&#233; GMP. J'ai bien libgmp.a et qqs fichiers en plus qui vont avec dans le r&#233;pertoire sw/lib/gcc. Je croyais alors qu'il suffisait dans xcode de rajouter libgmp.a dans External Frameworks et de pr&#233;ciser dans mon programme #include <gmp.h> au d&#233;but. Mais &#231;a ne marche pas. L&#224; je s&#232;che. Pouvez-vous m'aider et me dire ce que j'ai oubli&#233; de faire svp? Je pr&#233;cise que je suis sous panther (donc version 1 de xcode).
Merci d'avance.

edit: en fait libgmp.a se trouve dans sw/lib mais je suppose que cela ne change rien puisque j'indique son emplacement dans xcode.


----------



## ntx (17 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir,
pourrais-tu préciser ce qui ne marche : la compilation, le linkage ou l'exécution ?


----------



## Diablo42 (18 Octobre 2005)

effectivement, j'aurai du pr&#233;ciser. J'ai une erreur au moment de la compilation: il m'indique gmp.h: no such file or directory. D'o&#249; &#231;a peut venir?


----------



## ntx (18 Octobre 2005)

Il faut indiquer le chemin où trouver le fichier en question. Edite ta cible (Target) en double-cliquant dessus et dans l'onglet "Build", ajoute dans le champ "Header Search Paths" le chemin vers le fichier gmp.h (le répertoire uniquement, ça doit être "/sw/include").


----------



## Diablo42 (18 Octobre 2005)

Merci ça marche maintenant.


----------

